# Instead of 550 para cord?



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey all! I was poking around on Bass pro's site and came across this tar covered twine. I have a roll of this, well not that stuff.. mine is a LOT thinner, but it is EXTREMELY tough and holds up well against the elements. Since it's covered in tar, you can even use it as a fire starter. Maybe something to think about as you can carry a lot more of this in your BOB than para cord.

Thoughts? :dunno:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Be called bank line, I carry a roll all the time. Use it on the crawdad traps. Handy stuff.

Comes in several different "wieghts" er "sizes".


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Great idea!


----------



## thepoleys (Apr 23, 2012)

Is there ant drawbacks to it being tar covered?


----------



## thepoleys (Apr 23, 2012)

thepoleys said:


> Is there ant drawbacks to it being tar covered?


"any" drawbacks I mean.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

None what I found. It ain't sticky like wet tar.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

thepoleys said:


> "any" drawbacks I mean.


Besides you can't break it down, it's flammable, and shouldn't be used in cooking (like tying an animal to a cooking stick or used to hold bird legs and wings?)?

An I seriously have to wonder to fishing with it how the prey will respond to the tar smell.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

One draw back is the very strong smell. If you put it in a bob, cover it and don't pack it with clothes unless u want to smell like gasoline. This can effect the success of trapping/hunting. One plus is it is very hard to see compared to paracord. It can be used for security against human intruders...what ever "security" that may be. Lol


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

bahramthered said:


> Besides you can't break it down, it's flammable, and shouldn't be used in cooking (like tying an animal to a cooking stick or used to hold bird legs and wings?)?
> 
> An I seriously have to wonder to fishing with it how the prey will respond to the tar smell.


Flammable be a good thin, can be used ta start a fire with.

Ya ain't gonna use paracord fer tyin nothin on a stick ta cook niether, all that nylon gonna melt.

It ain't never stopped nothin from gettin in my traps. It ain't no worse then all them gas motors pumpin exhaust inta the water.

Ain't nothin gonna do everthin. Use a bit a common sense, bank line got lots a uses. So do paracord. Frankly I carry both cause they have many uses.


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

I am kind stuck on 550. I make snares out of it and the smell of tar would put an animal off, you can pull the guts out of it and use as fishing line. 550 I am a fan. And it is rated for 550 lbs of weight allowing for limited climbing applications in a big pinch.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't know if id go so far as to call it an alternative, but as an electrician I use a lot of jet line, it's thin nylon cord, really cheap and reasonably strong, we throw it away once it's used, so I have thousands of feet, used for everything from tying tarps down to securing a splint... Can be had at any electrical supply house


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

FatTire, is Jet line the filament my guys used to shoot down smurf tube so they could pull wire?


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

mpguy18 said:


> FatTire, is Jet line the filament my guys used to shoot down smurf tube so they could pull wire?


probably, did it come in a bucket? if so, thats it


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> One draw back is the very strong smell. If you put it in a bob, cover it and don't pack it with clothes unless u want to smell like gasoline. This can effect the success of trapping/hunting. One plus is it is very hard to see compared to paracord. It can be used for security against human intruders...what ever "security" that may be. Lol


I've had a roll of this stuff for YEARS.. and to be honest, never noticed a "smell".. but also, never stuck my nose up to it either. That being said.. the catfish I caught with it this weekend on a jug (gatorade bottle actually) didn't seem to mind the smell... but then again.. they are known to like stuff that stinks!


----------

